# Off to the Dukefest



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I am getting ready to go to Nashville to the Dukefest. I am going to leave here pretty quick and it is going to take about 9 hours to get there. I can't wait to meet John Schneider. They are supposed to have 250 general lees there. I am going to cry when they ramp one of those chargers and there is nothing left...lol. See ya later guys.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Never heard of it. Sounds like a hick gathering man i wish i could go.
:sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)




----------

